# My wife noticed blood in her urine stream, and now I am scared straight. Help!



## Father2BNY

We are expecting our first child and so of course EVERYTHING is new to us. My wife is into her 13th week, but recently she started noticing drops of blood in her urine. And then this morning (8/25) she saw that there's a lot more blood in her urine. This obviously doesn't seem normal and we are both freaking out. I did research online (which is how I found this excellent forum) and everything I've read says that blood in urine during pregnancy is pretty normal, but still should be checked out asap which we will do. What I've read said that it's most likely an infection that can and should be treated with antibiotics. So what I would like to ask the forum is whether anyone might have read something else other than an infection. Thank you in advance. I greatly appreciate any comments.


----------



## nov_mum

It's best to get things checked out. Yes it can be other things like kidney stones or infections etc although there is usually a great deal of pain with these. 99% of the time it's a bladder infection/cystitis and is easily treated. They are very common in pregnancy. As long as there is not blood when she wipes (i.e, not coming from the urethra but the vagina) she should be fine. A simple urinalysis will tell you if there is white blood cells (leucocytes) in her urine too and then they can either prescribe some AB's or send the urine to the lab for culture and sensitivities. This process is great as they find the exact bacteria causing the problem and prescribe the right AB to fight the infection but it takes a couple of days and it's best to start treatment asap. Get her to drink plenty of fluids to flush the bacteria out and ural sachets are good for alkalising the urine so it doesn't sting. Good luck


----------



## AlwaysPraying

nm


----------



## Margie

Definitely get checked out - the earlier on in the pregnancy the more serious it can be. Even though it's common still best to see a doctor. Hope all goes well with you.


----------



## Sparklebaby

If its in her urine rather than her vaginal area then it sounds like a possible infection which is very common during pregnancy. go and get it checked by the dr and they will be able to advise etc.

Good luck and hope all goes well xxxx :hugs:


----------



## QTPie

As soon as you notice urine, you should get an emergency (i.e. same day) doctors appointment and get it checked out. Agree with others, if it it in the urine, then it will be a UTI: easily treated, but can be VERY painful (lead to kidney infections etc - your wife does not want one of those :cry: ). Pregnant women have enough going on without that... :nope:

Make sure that your wife keeps the fluids up, but avoids acidic drinks (like fruit juices and coke etc) - acidic drinks can further irritate an inflamed urinery tract...

Hope that she gets better soon.

QT


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Get an emergency appt with her GP. It sounds like a UTI and is best treated now before it reaches her kidneys. I had a kidney infection and it was the most hideous 2 weeks! Ugh :(


----------



## MotherBear

I would ring the midwife immediately and discuss the issue with her. It may well be just an infection but could also be something more important. They may send you to the hospital for an emergency scan.


----------



## Isla

Is she noticing blood any other time other than when she is using the bathroom? It may be an infection of some sort, and she needs to call the doctor because untreated infections during pregnancy are NOT a good thing. A doctor will be able to tell by physical exam if there is blood in the vagina/cervix area. 

Get your wife to make an appointment to get whatever it is treated.


----------

